# 2018 Hay Price Outlook.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://hayandforage.com/article-1712-What-will-2018-hay-prices-look-like.html


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Small bale movement has been quite strong the last month or so, equine and landscape use. Bought & sold a few 3x to NC. Local demand weak for any type, dairy guys have it rough. Wrapped bales in every fencerow after a wet season.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddy is taking grass hay small squares to the auction. Good stuff, not amazing though. $160/ton. He isn't too upset since last winter he sold a lot at $115 or so...


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Are you guys who are moving stuff getting enough for it to be worthwhile?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> Are you guys who are moving stuff getting enough for it to be worthwhile?


I haven't moved on my prices, so I am not moving much. I am just a small time guy though. Stuff I cant sell at my price is getting fed to cattle..


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a good way to do it . If they wont give your price , buy a calf . Long run you make more anyway .


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> Are you guys who are moving stuff getting enough for it to be worthwhile?


Maybe. My first cutting has been leaving on third-party trucks for$190/ton, second for $260. Straw was by the bale, 8 semi loads @$3.50/bale. These are all bandit bundles.

I've been buying loose loads on my trailers from a few guys for $175 and $225 at their farms and getting some 3x delivered here $130 for 1st and $160 for 2nd. Everything is horse quality.


----------

